# Craftsman Router Question



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

This is my first post and I am definitely a novice. My question may have been asked previously and I can try to read further. My question is:
My Craftsman 2HP router base plate is not compatible with a brass Guide Bushing. Is there an after market base plate that allows for the brass bushing? Sears sells some plastic bushing but seem to be junk. 
Before I found this palce and the television show, I invested in Sears and Rockler. They are both in Seattle. 
Thanks in advance. -Derek


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

most woodworking supplies have such a plate. you are looking for the ones with an opening of 1-3/16, or it may say to accept porter cable guide bushings. eagle america has them and i'm sure others.
regards
jerry


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

fibertech said:


> This is my first post and I am definitely a novice. My question may have been asked previously and I can try to read further. My question is:
> My Craftsman 2HP router base plate is not compatible with a brass Guide Bushing. Is there an after market base plate that allows for the brass bushing? Sears sells some plastic bushing but seem to be junk.
> Before I found this palce and the television show, I invested in Sears and Rockler. They are both in Seattle.
> Thanks in advance. -Derek


Derek, check out oak-park.com. They have the base plate that would fit your router along with the brass guides.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Guys,
Thanks for the quick replies. Working Graveyard, I was able to read through this forum from top to bottom. Was there ever so much information! It seems that my problem is quite common. I think that I found a solution. I am definitely going to order parts through the main sponsor of this site. 
My present router is probably going to end up permanently mounted in my router table. A new router will be my portable for use with jigs, etc.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Yup! Lots and lots of info here. Just remember, if you are going to order the baseplate from Oak Park, get the one that fits your craftsman router. They have base plates for most major brands out there. Their base plates are awesome! I have the vacuplate system. Sucks up most of the dust! Later...


----------

